# skriptfehler bei firefox (windows7)



## Taares (26. Februar 2011)

hallo 

ich bekomm immer wenn ich firefox starte die fehlermeldung

www.json.org/json.as:1 antwortet nicht oder ist beschädigt

wie kann ich die fehlermeldung beheben -  habe online nichts dazu gefunden


----------



## Onlinestate (26. Februar 2011)

http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/786887#answer-140681
Schau mal welches Plugin bei dir den Fehler verursacht.


----------



## Taares (26. Februar 2011)

was muss ich da genau machen?


----------



## Onlinestate (26. Februar 2011)

Extras->Addons->Plugin auswhählen und deaktivieren


----------



## Taares (26. Februar 2011)

hab bei plugin alle deaktiviert, fehler ist aber immer noch da


----------



## Onlinestate (26. Februar 2011)

Ka, dann würd ich mal Firefox komplett deinstallieren, vor allem auch dein Profil löschen (siehe http://www.com-magazin.de/tipps/uebersicht/tipp-id/firefox-profilordner-finden.html ), und neu installieren.


----------

